# Sheepshead Cooked WHOLE and Fried with Pork Skins. It's Awesome!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 




I caught two Sheepshead the other day while fishing and decided to do a catch and cook video. Hope you all enjoy! Recipe 1. Butter, garlic powder, salt in oven on 375 degrees until cooked thoroughly. Recipe 2. Crushed pork rinds with Zatarain’s Fish fry. 2 eggs with milk. Fry until cooked all the way through and crispy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got me curious now I'm gonna have to give it a try!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cooked whole is great--no wasted meat. pork rinds is a new twist. gunna have to try it. we used pringles once and it was great too. great video! keep it up.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Pork rinds and ketchup....
Yummy..

Sorry,couldn’t help myself.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

one of my favorite ways to eat fish is cold, the next day out of a brown paper bag and dipped in ketchup. snack on it all day.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I want to try the pork rind thing too! sounds good


----------

